# Want to move to the USA!



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys and girls!

How ya all doing? I'm currently looking for work at the moment but due to the crisis in the job market things have tend to be that much harder. Im 24 years old and I graduated from university last yr so i have myself a degree in computing with business.

At the moment i'm considering all options which includes enrolling on a masters course. I would be interested in studying a masters in the USA in IT. But i'm having problems where to start and how to go about it. Its been my dream to live and work in the USA. So i'm kinda confused whether to find work or do a masters? Can anybody help with how to find work in the USA? as ive been told by everyone i cant because with the whole VISA restrictions/problems etc.

Anyway i'm curious also to know that if u do a work sponsor like BUNAC and work up to 12 months can u apply for a longer stay if you enjoy it so much?

Thanks Steve


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Master's costs $$$. Have you got $$$?

BUNAC requires that you are still a full time student.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

i know i've already done BUNAC from last yr but im just asking....and yes i have $$ for a masters but its finding the right course and right university

Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> i know i've already done BUNAC from last yr but im just asking....and yes i have $$ for a masters but its finding the right course and right university
> 
> Thanks for your help anyway


The master's gives you the benefit of an extra allocation of H1b visas. You also have the OPT free year of work to go prove yourself. Choose a university close to an IT hub igf that's where you intend to work.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you know which University in the USA offers a good Masters degree courses in IT?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are literally thousands of "good" university programs to choose from, depending on exactly what you're looking for and what you're interested in doing when you finish.

One way to choose is to check some of the companies you'd most like to work for in the US and see where their big IT executives went to school. You're always at an advantage if you went to the same school as the guy doing the hiring in the department.

Besides that, there are dozens of rating guides and lists available for universities in the US. You can try googling for IT program ratings, or check on Amazon for recent books ranking various universities and their graduate programs. (That will also give you details on entrance requirements and costs for the programs.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I was just wondering...how about Internships in the USA? i've read up on internships in the USA and you can work up to 18 months while you learn from a employer.

Do internships pay or is it a basic learning from the employer and doing roles etc.


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> I was just wondering...how about Internships in the USA? i've read up on internships in the USA and you can work up to 18 months while you learn from a employer.
> 
> Do internships pay or is it a basic learning from the employer and doing roles etc.


Some internships pay, and some don't. It's really based entirely on the particular program. The US News and World report rates colleges on a variety of criteria, and I believe each year they have a best colleges in the US publication that comes out. I've got a link here to help you: Best Colleges - Education - US News and World Report.

As far as computing and business, the Silicon Valley area (San Jose, California ans surrounding cities) is always hungry for that kind of education. San Francisco is pretty strong too. Plus, there are some good schools around like Stanford and Berkeley. Seattle and Portland's areas have growing technology communities, and NYC has pretty much everything (most likely to be hypercompetitive too). Hope this helps.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes that information has helped a lot thank you. I am still 50/50 whether to go through with this internship. I am a recent graduate who graduated in 2007 and i still don't have a clear idea what career I want to pursue. Are internships a good idea to do in order to gain valuble experience and get trained by a employer. 

I still need to know more about internships and how they work. Can someone please tell me how they work?

Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Internships in the US are not a formalized program, as they are in some other countries. It depends very much on the individual company you are working for, and the school you are working through (if you have an internship that is affiliated with a specific school program).

Some companies use "interns" as general go-fers and dogsbodies, with the idea that you are supposed to keep your eyes and ears open to learn about the business or the company while you make photocopies, reconcile the company bank accounts (which haven't been done for months), and do all sorts of grunt work. Other companies do some actual "training" of interns, or have you working one on one with someone in the same field.

Lately, I hear that recent college graduates are doing unpaid internships in order to "prove" themselves to companies and hopefully snag a job offer. But in any event, if you're planning to do an "internship" as a foreigner, you'll either need to have completed some educational program in the US that leads to an internship as part of your student visa, or you'll need a work visa of some variety to take an internship independent of an educational program.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mecs (Sep 25, 2008)

There is no quick way to get through the system. You need to start with the immigration department who will send you all the paper work for a permanent residency. You can apply to sponsor your partner for an extended holiday in australia and this need to also go through the embassy so you get the right visas needed are not stopped at the airport. If I were you I would go to the US and marry as it's alot easier a process over there and then come back and apply for citizenship for your wife who can accompany you on a holiday or non working visa.

______________________________
ira-401k-realestate.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know any good website that deal with internships in the USA? I am recent graduate who graduated last November 2007. I am interested in taking up internships to gain valuable and hands on experience..I think this can be very good for me and interesting.

Any help would be very welcoming, thanks!


----------



## jsmith (Sep 25, 2008)

Its been my dream to live and work in the USA. So i'm kinda confused whether to find work or do a masters? Can anybody help with how to find work in the USA? as ive been told by everyone i cant because with the whole VISA restrictions/problems etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finding work in the US to qualify for a visa depends on what sort of work you do, what your qualifications are and how well you can convince a potential employer that you have some skill or knowledge that is difficult to impossible to find in the US population. Unfortunately, these days, there is also the H1B lottery to contend with - so even if you find a willing sponsor, it's still down to luck of the draw.

Qualifying for a student visa to do a masters' is considerably easier, though you have to be able to pay for your schooling and your living expenses more or less out of your own pocket without having to work to support yourself while you're studying.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys and girls!
> 
> How ya all doing? I'm currently looking for work at the moment but due to the crisis in the job market things have tend to be that much harder. Im 24 years old and I graduated from university last yr so i have myself a degree in computing with business.
> 
> ...


Let me suggest you something. If you are looking to study and find internship and a good job then go for Accounting but not Finance. Yes, I mean Accounting and then CPA If you can do this. I would not go for Com Science anymore since there are millions of us here. 

Now with the Financial market collapse and talks about tough regulation and stepping up oversight of bank and financial firms with a RTC kind institution, there is going to be a huge demand for anything accounting and auditing. Also If you can get an internship with any acctg firms who are on contract with the feds then you can get a National Interest waiver and not have to worry about labor certifications and all that. The path to get a GC becomes really easy.

There are lot of good schools with accounting programs and anything where you can get a MS in acctg will do. Concentrate on Taxation or auditing and you will smile all the way to the bank. Let me know If you need assistance with any schools or programs


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

k21815 said:


> Let me suggest you something. If you are looking to study and find internship and a good job then go for Accounting but not Finance. Yes, I mean Accounting and then CPA If you can do this. I would not go for Com Science anymore since there are millions of us here.
> 
> Now with the Financial market collapse and talks about tough regulation and stepping up oversight of bank and financial firms with a RTC kind institution, there is going to be a huge demand for anything accounting and auditing. Also If you can get an internship with any acctg firms who are on contract with the feds then you can get a National Interest waiver and not have to worry about labor certifications and all that. The path to get a GC becomes really easy.
> 
> There are lot of good schools with accounting programs and anything where you can get a MS in acctg will do. Concentrate on Taxation or auditing and you will smile all the way to the bank. Let me know If you need assistance with any schools or programs


Oh thanks for the assistance if I need it. Ok my situation as it stands is that I'm currently unemployed and I'm looking at different options on what I want to do. I graduated from university in November 2007 which is approaching to 1 year since I finished. I've been told by a few people who I have emailled and they keep telling me I can't do a internship, because a need to have a years of work experience in my particular field. Since finishing uni I have had 2 temp jobs which have been involved with admin/computer work. I was told by another person I cant do a internship because I must have graduated within 12 months, but I graduated in November 2007 so I'm confused.

I'm so confused at the moment. I am currently 24 years old and would like to work or take up an internship in the USA but I understand its so HARD to enter the USA with a job position. I would be interested in stayin in the USA for 12 months or possibly more. I mean would an Internship be a good idea to pursue or seek a job instead?


----------

